
Truffle's (blockchain tooling) TruffleCon 2019 tickets discounted to $99 - davidmurdoch
https://www.trufflesuite.com/trufflecon2019
======
timothyjcoulter
We're excited to see you all there. The space has been amazing this year,
despite what you might see in the market, and our sponsors have covered a
significant cost of the conference. Because of our amazing sponsors
(Microsoft, Quorum, etc.) we've been able to reduce ticket prices. We'd love
to see you all there.

If you don't know about truffle, you can find more info here:
[https://www.trufflesuite.com/](https://www.trufflesuite.com/)

We're trying to make blockchain development an enjoyable experience (like
eating a chocolate truffle). Would love your thoughts.

------
davidmurdoch
Disclaimer: I work at Truffle.

